# 6 month lgd



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

6 month male. Born and raised with goats. 3/4 Anatolian 1/4 Karakachan. South central Missouri. $250 or trade


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Sold.


----------

